

Is Goo.gl really the fastest URL shortener? (chart) - ukdm
http://royal.pingdom.com/2010/10/29/is-goo-gl-really-the-fastest-url-shortener-chart/

======
yellow
Great read. I feel bad for the Is.gd people. They might've had the most
unfortunately timed outage from an extremely rare ISP issue that will never
happen again and will forever be labeled as the service that's "not 100%
available". Just pretty darn close.

~~~
jonknee
They were marked as 99.99% available, that's nothing to feel bad about. "Both
Bit.ly and Goo.gl delivered perfect availability, and Is.gd came awfully
close."

------
ZeroMinx
Wish they'd included <http://urlshorteningservicefortwitter.com/> \- a URL
shortener for the rest of us..

~~~
yafujifide
If anyone wants to place a link to the above comment on twitter, feel free to
use this shortened URL:

<http://urlshorteningservicefortwitter.com/mwf54>

------
jalada
Now I know why is.gd feels so fast; it is...for Europe.

------
bitskits
tl;dr: yes.

------
known
Why <http://goo.gl> DNS pointing to NS1.GOOGLE.COM instead of 8.8.8.8/8.8.4.4?

------
jonathanjaeger
I switched to Goo.gl for the time-being, but I like Bit.ly's ability to easily
copy URLs quickly.

------
Tichy
API please

~~~
abraham
<http://blog.abrah.am/2010/10/googls-shorten-api.html>

